# good price for Trek 2.1



## g-dawg (Jan 30, 2009)

My local bike shop canget me a 2.1 for $11,49 is this a good price? This is about as much as my budget can take. This is the closest shop to me, and they seem to be a good bunch of guys. They have a 1.5 for $949. Is the 2.1 worth the extra $200?


----------



## madone5208 (Sep 29, 2008)

Nah. You can get a caad9 tiagra/105 for that price.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Just an idea, try www.google.com and type in "trek 2.1" and see what comes up.

Frankly I would go used and find something with 105 or Ultegra.

2008 2.3's regularly sell on E-Bay for $1,100. 2.1's @ $700-800. I see where a 2005 5.2 Pilot recently sold for $1,300.


----------



## depwraith (Feb 16, 2009)

g-dawg...that sounds like the going price. I checked a few of the local stores near me and one had the for $1200 and the other was $1149. I'm pretty sure the 09 comes with Tiagra and 105 on the rear?


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

depwraith said:


> I'm pretty sure the 09 comes with Tiagra and 105 on the rear?


Yes - the only 105 component is the RD. I have an '08 I bought last summer for $1100. The only difference (that I can spot) between the '08 and '09 is the crank. '08 has a Bontrager and '09 has an FSA, I think - and a cooler finish. If I _had_ to replace it I'd upgrade, but I'm not looking to do that at this point.

I'm still happy with my decision which was as much as (slightly more than) I wanted to spend, and I was just getting back into it. Last time I bought a bike, they all had downtube shifters and toe clips.


----------

